# Ötletek,módszerek: Videók, képek szerkesztése és egyebek beillesztésének módjáról.



## Radványa (2008 December 25)

Itt segithetnénk egymásnak a technikai kivitelezésben. 
pl. hogyan kell képeslapot késziteni? A videót behelyezni egy hozzászólásba. Idézni mások hozzászólását stb.


----------



## Radványa (2008 December 25)

Ez első kérdésem a képeslapok szerkesztése lenne. MIlyen programmal és hogy lehet a képre szöveget tenni, keret stb. ??


----------



## Targenor (2008 December 25)

Radványa írta:


> Ez első kérdésem a képeslapok szerkesztése lenne. MIlyen programmal és hogy lehet a képre szöveget tenni, keret stb. ??



Szia!

Képeslapot én Photoshoppal készítek, ha kell, de vannak erre más progik is. (pl. *Photo Greeting Card*, és itt is nézz körül http://programok.csillagpor.hu/hang_kep_video.php , http://www.kalauzolo.hu/windows/ing...-ingyen-letoltheto-kepszerkeszto-gyujtemenyek)


----------



## tavaszka (2008 December 25)

pps-t próbálok készíteni és elküldeni ismerősöknek, de 4-5 MB helyett kb 70 MB az elkészült dia. Lehet, hogy bugyuta a kérdés, de hogyan lehet ezt csökkenteni. (Ha egyáltalán lehet).


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 25)

tavaszka írta:


> pps-t próbálok készíteni és elküldeni ismerősöknek, de 4-5 MB helyett kb 70 MB az elkészült dia. Lehet, hogy bugyuta a kérdés, de hogyan lehet ezt csökkenteni. (Ha egyáltalán lehet).


Nem bugyuta kérdés, annyira nem, hogy a Kávézóban van egy külön topik, ahol a "nagyok" segítenek a kezdőknek. Biztosan jó hátul van a tartalomjegyzékben, mert régen láttam, de érdemes lenne megkeresned.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 December 25)

Szia Radványa!

Ha tudsz úgy rajzolni,hogy nem a kezedet,és a papírt nézed,akkor a Targenor által ajánlott progival nagyon szép képeket tudsz csinálni.Hosszú évekig dolgoztam vászonnal,selyemmel,és ecsettel,ott egészen más az alkotás. Itt meg kellett szoknom,hogy nem a selymet nézem,hanem a képernyőt,viszont meg kellett tanulnom,mert a csatolt képekre én is szerettem volna írni,és úgy elküldeni.Szóval ha van türelmed,még a "csillagos égre" is tehetsz virágokat.
[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]


----------



## Radványa (2008 December 25)

Targenor írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Képeslapot én Photoshoppal készítek, ha kell, de vannak erre más progik is. (pl. *Photo Greeting Card*, és itt is nézz körül http://programok.csillagpor.hu/hang_kep_video.php , http://www.kalauzolo.hu/windows/ing...-ingyen-letoltheto-kepszerkeszto-gyujtemenyek)


Na ha jövőre lesz időm megtanulom. igérni elvből nem igérek de az első képet bemutatom...azt nem gondolom hogy bullstar tudásáig eljutok de legalább saját képet tudjak késziteni..
Van olyan a gépemen hogy.Easy-Photoprint ,PhotoImpression4
és ZoomDrowserix sajnos angolul vannak csak nagyjából tudok kattintgatva rájönni, hogy mi mire is való. Ezek nem jók ehhez?
Honnan lehet keretet szerezni a képekhez?

Sirkán beidézném a te irásodat is ha tudnám. pedig azt tudom hogy valaki már leirta a módját de nem jegyeztem meg. 
Na ez lesz az a topik ahol a nemtudásomat fogom villogtatni...
De legalább már kérdezni fogok tudni..


----------



## Radványa (2008 December 25)

Pl az is érdekelne, hogy hogy teszitek be a videókat a hozzászólásba?
youtube-ról és stb.
Láttam blog-okba olyan futó képeket egymás mellett. Az hogyan készül?
A főnököm megkért /mintha értenék hozzá/ hogy jövőre kezeljem az munkahelyem web oldalát.. ehhez sem értek hiába mondom neki. 
Hol kell egy ilyenhez hozzákezdeni.. 
Na kezdetnek ennyi!


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 December 25)

Radványa írta:


> Pl az is érdekelne, hogy hogy teszitek be a videókat a hozzászólásba?
> youtube-ról és stb.
> Láttam blog-okba olyan futó képeket egymás mellett. Az hogyan készül?
> A főnököm megkért /mintha értenék hozzá/ hogy jövőre kezeljem az munkahelyem web oldalát.. ehhez sem értek hiába mondom neki.
> ...





Szia Radványa!

Ez a "futó" kép a PhotoSpace-val készült.
Egy kép van külön bekeretezve,aztán összeillesztve,és utána mozgatva,majd elmentve.
[/CENTER]


----------



## Radványa (2008 December 26)

sirkan49 írta:


> ​
> 
> 
> Szia Radványa!​
> ...


Ez is jó de nem erre gondoltam. Biztos nem jól fejeztem ki magam. Olyanra gondloltam, ahol több kép van egymás mellett és lehet jobbra balra lépegetni a képeken . Egy kis nyil van a szélső kép mellett. Gondolom ez valami képtárnak a behelyezése lehet a hozzászóláspanelba.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 26)

Szeretnék felíratkozni erre az okosításra. E téren vannak mindenféle színű foltok a fejembe.

Kérdezném, ha lehet:
Letöltöttem az IrfanView 4-t ott véreztem el, hogy a kijelölt kép után a szerkesztőre klikk és nem adta fel a szövegbeillesztés választását.

Miért is? Tudja valaki?

Én már jónéhány programmot átnéztem, és talán ez tünt a legegyszerübbnek a használatát tekintve. De mégsem tudom kezelni

Megszánna valaki, és segitene akár a lehető legegyszerübb magyar programmal?


----------



## Targenor (2008 December 26)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Szeretnék felíratkozni erre az okosításra. E téren vannak mindenféle színű foltok a fejembe.
> 
> Kérdezném, ha lehet:
> Letöltöttem az IrfanView 4-t ott véreztem el, hogy a kijelölt kép után a szerkesztőre klikk és nem adta fel a szövegbeillesztés választását.
> ...



Kedves Katalin/Anyoka!

Én nem ismerem ezt a progit a képeket ACDSee Photo Manager 2009-rel nyitom meg. Igaz, ezzel írni nem lehet a képekre.

De, ha írni szeretnél a rájuk, akkor ha Windows fut a gépen, akkor van Paint nevű progid is, azzal viszont tudsz írni rájuk.

Így éred el a Paint-et: Start menű (bal alsó sarok)*->*Kellékek*->*és ott a Paint. Ez magyar nyelvű, ha a windowsod magyar. és elég egyszerű a kezlése.

Vagy nézd meg ezt: http://programok.csillagpor.hu/gimp.php

Sok sikert!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 26)

Targenor írta:


> Kedves Katalin/Anyoka!
> 
> Én nem ismerem ezt a progit a képeket ACDSee Photo Manager 2009-rel nyitom meg. Igaz, ezzel írni nem lehet a képekre.
> 
> ...


 
Targenor!
Köszi a gyors válaszodat.
Az igazság az, hogy a Paint az 5 éves unokám használja írka-firkára.
Én azért ennél igényesebb programmra gondoltam, pl a berük formátumátumára.

Azt nem tudod véletlenül, hogy az IrfanView szerkesztés fül miért nem adja fel a szövegszerkesztést?


----------



## Targenor (2008 December 26)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Targenor!
> Köszi a gyors válaszodat.
> Az igazság az, hogy a Paint az 5 éves unokám használja írka-firkára.
> Én azért ennél igényesebb programmra gondoltam, pl a berük formátumátumára.


 
Bocsánat, nem tudtam mennyire vagy jártas ezen a téren.
Akkor annyira mégsem vagy kezdő.



Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Azt nem tudod véletlenül, hogy az IrfanView szerkesztés fül miért nem adja fel a szövegszerkesztést?



Sajnos nem ismerem azt a progit.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 26)

Targenor írta:


> Bocsánat, nem tudtam mennyire vagy jártas ezen a téren.
> Akkor annyira mégsem vagy kezdő.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nincs miért bocsánatot kérni  
Nagyon-nagyon sok mindent nem tudok 

OFF
Tudsz abban segiteni, hogy ezen a weben hogy lehet blogot nyitni? Nem mintha akarnák, csak piszkálja a csörömet, mert nem jöttem rá. Talán vaksi vagyok


----------



## Targenor (2008 December 26)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Nincs miért bocsánatot kérni
> Nagyon-nagyon sok mindent nem tudok




NE aggódj, én se vagyok profi.



Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> OFF
> Tudsz abban segiteni, hogy ezen a weben hogy lehet blogot nyitni? Nem mintha akarnák, csak piszkálja a csörömet, mert nem jöttem rá. Talán vaksi vagyok


Nekem sincs itt blogom, de szerintem így kell:

Klikk ide a fenti címsorban: 
*Blogok*
Ezen az oldalon bal kéz felől látsz egy rublikát (a 2.), amiben ezek vannak:

*Opciók*




Ugrás a blogomhoz 



Új Blog bejegyzés 



Blogbejegyzés találomra 



RSS csatorna megtekintése 



* Blog Vezérlőpult* *<-* erre klikk, és már szerkesztheted is a blogodat.:

<!-- header quick search form --> 
<form action="blog_usercp.php?do=updateoptions" method="post"><table class="tborder" width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr> <td class="tcat">*Blog Beállítások*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="thead"> A blogom beállításai </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="panelsurround" align="center"> *Alapértelmezett beállítások*
<fieldset class="fieldset"> <legend>A blogbejegyzés elküldése után...</legend> 
 <label for="cb_allow_comments"><input name="options[allowcomments]" id="cb_allow_comments" value="1" checked="checked" type="checkbox">Hozzászólhatnak</label> <input name="set_options[allowcomments]" value="1" type="hidden">
 <label for="cb_moderate_comments"><input name="options[moderatecomments]" id="cb_moderate_comments" value="1" type="checkbox">Moderálom a hozzászólásokat</label> <input name="set_options[moderatecomments]" value="1" type="hidden">
 Ezen beállításokat még a küldésnél is megváltoztathatod​ </fieldset> *Spamszűrés*
A spamek csökkentéséhez használhatsz Akismet kulcsot (Akismet key).
<label for="akismet_key">Wordpress API Key:</label> <input class="bginput" name="akismet_key" id="akismet_key" value="" type="text"> <input name="set_options[akismet_key]" value="1" type="hidden"> 

<hr>*Alapértelmezett feliratkozási mód: Blogbejegyzések*
Hozzászólásnál automatikusan feliratkozhatsz a bejegyzés követésére, ezzel email értesítőt kaphatsz a bejegyzés változásairól.
<label for="subscribeown">Alapértelmezett feliratkozási mód:</label> <select name="subscribeown" id="subscribeown"> <option value="none">Ne iratkozzon fel</option> <option value="usercp">Nincs e-mail értesítés</option> <option value="email" selected="selected">Azonnali e-mail értesítés</option> </select> <input name="set_options[subscribeown]" value="1" type="hidden"> 

<hr>*Alapértelmezett feliratkozási mód: Blog Hozzászólások*
Hozzászólásnál automatikusan feliratkozhatsz a bejegyzés követésére, ezzel email értesítőt kaphatsz a bejegyzés hozzászólásairól. <label for="subscribeothers">Alapértelmezett feliratkozási mód:</label> <select name="subscribeothers" id="subscribeothers"> <option value="none">Ne iratkozzon fel</option> <option value="usercp">Nincs e-mail értesítés</option> <option value="email" selected="selected">Azonnali e-mail értesítés</option> </select> <input name="set_options[subscribeothers]" value="1" type="hidden"> 

<hr>*Jogosultságok és Adatvédelem* - A beállítások nem vonatkoznak a Blog moderátoraira. 
<fieldset class="fieldset"> <legend>A barátlistám tagjai...</legend> <label for="cb_buddy_canview"><input name="options_buddy[canviewmyblog]" id="cb_buddy_canview" checked="checked" value="1" type="checkbox">Megtekinthetik a blogomat</label>
<label for="cb_buddy_cancommentblog"><input name="options_buddy[cancommentmyblog]" id="cb_buddy_cancommentblog" checked="checked" value="1" type="checkbox">Hozzászólhatnak</label>​ <input name="set_options[options_buddy_canviewmyblog]" value="1" type="hidden"> <input name="set_options[options_buddy_cancommentmyblog]" value="1" type="hidden"> </fieldset> <fieldset class="fieldset"> <legend>A tiltólistám tagjai...</legend> <label for="cb_ignore_canview"><input name="options_ignore[canviewmyblog]" id="cb_ignore_canview" value="1" type="checkbox">Megtekinthetik a blogomat</label>
<label for="cb_ignore_cancommentblog"><input name="options_ignore[cancommentmyblog]" id="cb_ignore_cancommentblog" value="1" type="checkbox">Hozzászólhatnak</label>​ <input name="set_options[options_ignore_canviewmyblog]" value="1" type="hidden"> <input name="set_options[options_ignore_cancommentmyblog]" value="1" type="hidden"> </fieldset> <fieldset class="fieldset"> <legend>Mindenki más...</legend> <label for="cb_everyone_canview"><input name="options_everyone[canviewmyblog]" id="cb_everyone_canview" checked="checked" value="1" type="checkbox">Megtekinthetik a blogomat</label>
<label for="cb_everyone_cancommentblog"><input name="options_everyone[cancommentmyblog]" id="cb_everyone_cancommentblog" checked="checked" value="1" type="checkbox">Hozzászólhatnak</label>
Látogatóink lehetőségei korlátozottak lehetnek. ​ <input name="set_options[options_everyone_canviewmyblog]" value="1" type="hidden"> <input name="set_options[options_everyone_cancommentmyblog]" value="1" type="hidden"> </fieldset>​ 
<input class="button" value="Változások mentése" accesskey="s" type="submit"> <input class="button" value="Mezők visszaállítása" accesskey="r" type="reset"> 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </form> <!-- End main content --> 

Blog Vezérlőpult





Ugrás a blogomhoz




A blog címe és leírása




Blog Beállítások




Blog Kategóriák




Blog Feliratkozások




Blog Bejegyzés Feliratkozások


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 26)

Köszi Tangenor!

Átnézem. Nem akarok nyitni csak tudni akarom.
Most belenéztem a válaszodat használva, de nem úgy tünt, hogy célba értem.
Még "rágodom" kicsit ezen.

Köszi a segitségedet!
Elköszönök: jó éjt


----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 31)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Targenor!
> Köszi a gyors válaszodat.
> Az igazság az, hogy a Paint az 5 éves unokám használja írka-firkára.
> Én azért ennél igényesebb programmra gondoltam, pl a berük formátumátumára.
> ...


 
http://www.honositomuhely.hu/index....0&func=fileinfo&filecatid=821&parent=category

Katalin/Anyoka a fenti linkről letöltheted Photo Filtre progit, azzal tudsz írni a képekre különböző betűtípusokkal. Magyarítva van a program.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 31)

Pipec77 írta:


> http://www.honositomuhely.hu/index....0&func=fileinfo&filecatid=821&parent=category
> 
> Katalin/Anyoka a fenti linkről letöltheted Photo Filtre progit, azzal tudsz írni a képekre különböző betűtípusokkal. Magyarítva van a program.


 
Szia Pipec!

Köszi a linket! Letöltöttem, holnap átnézem.

Neked is És Mindenkinek:​


----------



## esox-xxl (2009 Január 3)

HJSplit - használati útmutató Wanderfalk-tól

Használat:
Így kell összeilleszteni:
1.nyisd meg a programot(bár ez 1értelmű



)
2.kattints arra hogy 'join'
3.'input file'-nál válaszd ki a film első részét(a többit nem is tudod)
4.'output file'-nál pedig állítsd be,hova kerüljön a kész fájl
5.Katt a startra és már megy is

nagyon gyorsan dolgozik a program,de arra figyelj,hogy a film összes része 1 mappába legyen!

Ha darabolni szeretnél:
1.katt a split-re
2.'input file'-nál válaszd ki a fájlt,amit darabolni szeretnél
3.outputnál,hogy hova rakja
4.'split file size'-nál pedig a méretet(javasolt:100mbytes)
5.katt a startra

Nem csinál crc fájlt,ugyhogy a TCommanderrel darabolt fájlokat nem tudja kezelni!!


----------



## Radványa (2009 Január 3)

esox-xxl írta:


> HJSplit - használati útmutató Wanderfalk-tól


Köszönöm, még van 1 fájl és utána próbálkozom az összerakással.


----------



## meoindil (2009 Január 3)

*Képre szöveg*



Radványa írta:


> Ez első kérdésem a képeslapok szerkesztése lenne. MIlyen programmal és hogy lehet a képre szöveget tenni, keret stb. ??



Szia!

Én néhány kicsi, ingyenes, de nagyon jól használható programot ajánlok egyszerűbb képátalakításra (átméretezés, vágás, szöveg ráírása, pirosszem javítás):

XnView
Paint.NET
Illetve a Google Picasaja

Természetesen ezek a programok nem a Photoshop ellenfelei , de átlagos, otthoni használatra nagyon jók. (És nem kell törésekkel, crackekkel szenvedni hozzájuk!)

Üdv!
meoindil


----------



## Radványa (2009 Január 3)

meoindil írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Én néhány kicsi, ingyenes, de nagyon jól használható programot ajánlok egyszerűbb képátalakításra (átméretezés, vágás, szöveg ráírása, pirosszem javítás):
> 
> ...


Köszi! Ki fogom valamelyiket próbálni. Bár a zárójelbe tett mondatot nem értem.. de sejtem hogy valamivel nem kell kinlódnom és ez jó!


----------



## Radványa (2009 Január 3)

esox-xxl írta:


> HJSplit - használati útmutató Wanderfalk-tól


Kicsomagolni sikerült. viszont nem játsza le se amédiaplayer sem a Bsplayer..... Most ilyenkor mi van?? csomagoljam ki mégegyszer hátha közben történt hiba? 
azt irhatja ki hogy hiba van a fájlban.


----------



## Radványa (2009 Január 4)

meoindil írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Én néhány kicsi, ingyenes, de nagyon jól használható programot ajánlok egyszerűbb képátalakításra (átméretezés, vágás, szöveg ráírása, pirosszem javítás):
> 
> ...


Megnéztem látom a felsőben van magyarnyelvű is, de hol lehet letölteni??


----------



## Radványa (2009 Január 4)

Targenor írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Képeslapot én Photoshoppal készítek, ha kell, de vannak erre más progik is. (pl. *Photo Greeting Card*, és itt is nézz körül http://programok.csillagpor.hu/hang_kep_video.php , http://www.kalauzolo.hu/windows/ing...-ingyen-letoltheto-kepszerkeszto-gyujtemenyek)


Megnéztem,de én ezek közül nem tudok választani ismeret hiányában.


----------



## meoindil (2009 Január 4)

*XnView*



Radványa írta:


> Megnéztem látom a felsőben van magyarnyelvű is, de hol lehet letölteni??


Szia!

Hát az oldalon amit belinkeltem ott vannak a letöltőlinkek a különböző windowsos verziókhoz!
De hogy egyszerűbb legyen :

XnView

Üdv!
meoindil

(Egyébként a Paint.NET -hez is van magyarítás, a Honosítóműhely oldaláról letölthető.)


----------



## meoindil (2009 Január 4)

Radványa írta:


> Köszi! Ki fogom valamelyiket próbálni. Bár a zárójelbe tett mondatot nem értem.. de sejtem hogy valamivel nem kell kinlódnom és ez jó!



A Photoshop és más hasonló nagytudású kereskedelmi szoftverek igen drágák (több százezer Ft!), ezért otthon csak úgy tudod használni, ha valami törést, szériaszámot szerzel hozzá, és ezzel feltöröd a programot. Viszont kezdő szinten nagyon jó ingyenes programok vannak amiknek a tudása otthoni alkalmazásra bőven elég. Egyszerűen és* jogtisztán* telepíthetőek. Én ilyeneket ajánlottam. Természetesen ezek nem érik el a Photosop bonyolultságát, de egy kezdőnek épp ezért egyszerűbb is használni őket.

Üdv!
meoindil


----------



## Radványa (2009 Január 4)

meoindil írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Hát az oldalon amit belinkeltem ott vannak a letöltőlinkek a különböző windowsos verziókhoz!
> De hogy egyszerűbb legyen :
> ...


Köszönöm!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 6)

A képszerkesztéshez kaptam mankónak, és ezt most tovább adom.
Bízva abban, hogy talán segit másoknak:



Kedves Agnus !

Igen http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=OW12 ezt töltsd le, s ez magyar nyelvű !!

Kicsit hosszadalmas lesz a leírás, de lépésről-lépése írom, hogy könnyen eligazodjál. Remélem sikerülni fog !

IRFAN VIEW-el képfelírás 

Az IRFAN VIEW-re 2 kattintás az asztalon, s előjön, kiugrik egy nagy üres - nálam lilás - ablak.
Föfötte FÁJL - b a l egérgombbal katt.. /majdnem végig bal egérgombot kell használni. Ahol nem, ott megjegyzem./
MEGNYITÁS----előjönnek a képek, ha nem akkor az "EGY SZINTTEL FÖLJEBB" ikonnal kearesni - rákattintgatni - addig mig nem a képeket látod.
Kiválasztod a képet, majd kijelölöd - bal - a kép alatt egy kis részben látható a tárgy és méretei is: mondjuk ebben az esetben egy csésze .
B a l egérgomb megnyomásával a kép felső részénél egy + /kereszt/ jön elő és addig húzni ameddig megfelelő nagyságú téglalap vagy négyzet nem jön létre./Ezt Te szabályozni tudod, hogy mekkorát akarsz készíteni/.
Majd: SZERKESZTÉS bal katt. SZÖVEGBESZÚRÁS /kijelölés/ Ctrl+T bal katt.
SZÖVEGBESZÚRÁS ablak jön elő. Ide a szöveg beírása pl: agnus egészségére .
Alúl a SZÖVEGRENDEZÉSNÉL a KÖZÉPRE ZÁRT-nál legyen a pont a kis körbe.

BETŰTIPUS VÁLASZTÁS bal.katt. 
az újabb előugró ablaknál kiválasztod a BETŰTIPUST, a STÍLUST, a MÉRETET, majd a bal alsó sarokban a S Z Í N T . 
ÍRÁSRENDSZER: mindig - mindenhol KÖZÉP-EURÓPAI ajánlott !!!
Ha ezt beállitottad akkor OK gombot nyomsz bal.egérgombbal.

F Á J L ---- MENTÉS MÁSKÉNT bal.katt. Előjön a képeid oldalán a Fájl név utáni téglalapban a feliratozott kép száma .A villogó kurzolra nyomjál feltétlenül egy bal egérgombot. A szám akkor már nem kék hanem normál, fehér alapon vannak a fekete számok. A szám mellé ekkor írod be, hogy agnus , hiszen ilyen szöveget írtál a példaként leírt csészére. Utána M E N T É S bal.katt. és a képeid között lesz a feliratozott tárgy... /az asztalon lévő tárgyat /piros X-szel lekapcsolod/.

AJÁNLATOS MAPPÁBA GYÜJTENI A FELIRATOZOTT TÁRGYAKAT, HOGY KÖNNYEBBEN ELIGAZODJÁL !!!

MAPPA KÉSZITÉSE.
A képeid oldalán fönt MAPPÁKbal katt. ott üres helyre jobb.katt. A kiugró kis ablaknál Ú J . katt, majd MAPPA.. ott ugrál a kurzor az ÚJ MAPPA szöveget kitörlöd és beírod  FELIRATOZOTT TÁRGYAK , majd bal.katt.

IRFAN VIEW-el m é r e t v á l t o z t a t á s !!!

IRFAN VIEW-re kétszer katt. az asztalon
F Á J L  bal.katt. MEGNYITÁS bal. katt. Megkeresed a tárgyat, bal egérgombbal kijelölni.
MEGNYITÁS
K É P /fönt/, majd a kiugró ablakban MÉRETVÁLTOZTATÁS Ctrl+R bal katt. s az ablak kinyilik.
Új méret előtt pont legyen.,
SZÉLESSÉG és MAGASSÁG beállitása / elég ha csak egyiket állitod, mert a másik igazodik hozzá automatikusan/
Pl: m a g a s s á g h o z: kurzol bal katt. és kiütöd ami ott van szám,majd beírod a nagyobb vagy kisebb számot amit akarsz és alul O K  katt.
majd fönt F Á J L --MENTÉS MÁSKÉNT oldalon a fájlnév utáni téglalapban a tárgy száma után a villogó kurzolra bal eagérgombot nyomsz, pontot teszel és beírod a méretet - az újat amit készítettél, de csak az egyik számot, pl: 450.... majd M E N T É S bal.katt.

Ajánlatos: először méretre alakítani a tárgyakat, s utána feliratozni !!!!http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=OW12




 Ezt a csészét feliratoztam az itt levezetett példával.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A sors íroniája, hogy a gépem egyenlőre tiltja ezt a letöltést. De csak egyenlőre......
Nemszeretném a tiltást feloldani, tartok tölle, hogy akkor mindent beenged.


----------



## szmarta (2009 Január 6)

Hát azért engem érdfekelne, hogy a phtoshopban hogyan feliratizhatom a képeket! Ha lenne valaki szives és megirná!


----------



## Radványa (2009 Január 6)

szmarta írta:


> Hát azért engem érdfekelne, hogy a phtoshopban hogyan feliratizhatom a képeket! Ha lenne valaki szives és megirná!


 Ezt én is szeretném tudni, de úgy látszik akik csinálják nem járnak ide, hogy tudnának segiteni.


----------



## meoindil (2009 Január 7)

*Szöveg a képen - Photoshop*



szmarta írta:


> Hát azért engem érdfekelne, hogy a phtoshopban hogyan feliratizhatom a képeket! Ha lenne valaki szives és megirná!


Sziasztok!

Hát... ez az ágyúval verébre esete... Már meg ne sértődjetek.
Szerintem, a Photoshop pont kezdőknek nem való. Én is inkább jóval egyszerűbb és kisebb programokat használok. Nincs is a gépemen Photoshop.
De hogy a kérdésre is válaszoljak, itt találhattok egy jó leírást:

Szöveg a képen

Üdv!
meoindil


----------



## zuzka53 (2009 Január 11)

*Képszerkesztő*



meoindil írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Hát... ez az ágyúval verébre esete... Már meg ne sértődjetek.
> Szerintem, a Photoshop pont kezdőknek nem való. Én is inkább jóval egyszerűbb és kisebb programokat használok. Nincs is a gépemen Photoshop.
> ...


 
Sziasztok! Teljes mértékben egyetértek. Én a következő képszerkesztőt használom, innen letölthető, ott a leirás is, hogyan "magyaritható":
http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/photofiltre-free-v6-31-magyar--LY9.html
A szövegírás pedig a következő módon történik: Megnyitod a képet majd a Filtre tetején a kép menüsorból kiválasztod a legalsót, vagyis a feliratot. Itt kiválaszthatod a méretet, a betütípust, hatásokat stb, stb. A felirat szövege részbe begépeled a feliratot, enterrel akár tördelheted is, majd ha kész katt az okéra. Ezután a képen megjelenik a felirat amit az egérrel oda húzol ahová akarsz, de vigyázz mert ha nem jól "fogod" meg akkor eltorzulhat, de ez csak gyakorlás kérdése. Ha ott van a szöveg ahová tenni akartad akkor jobb egérgomb a feliratra és katt a felirat rögzítésére. Ha meg nem jó akkor visszavonás feliratra, vagy a felirat beállításaira és kezdheted előről.
Feliratozáson túl még rengeteg mindent tud, s bár régóta használom, még mindig fedezek fel benne új dolgokat. Csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek!


----------



## szmarta (2009 Január 11)

meoindil írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Hát... ez az ágyúval verébre esete... Már meg ne sértődjetek.
> Szerintem, a Photoshop pont kezdőknek nem való. Én is inkább jóval egyszerűbb és kisebb programokat használok. Nincs is a gépemen Photoshop.
> ...




Hát köszönöm a segitséget,az a helyzet, hogy nekem segitett, és máris sokkasl t9bb mindent tudok csinálni a Photoshopban, és valóban úgy van, hogy ha igényes munkát akarsz, akkor a kiseeb programok nem épp megfelelőek. 

Sokkal értelmesebbnek tartom egy komolyabb program tanuléásával tölteni az időt, mint egy sereg egyszerűbb programmal, és nekem pl. az volt a bajom, hogy ferdén szerettem volna ráirni a képekre, amit más kisebb programok nem tesznek meg.

Nincs időm kisgyerek mellett a netet böngészni, hogy hol tanulhatnék, véletlenül leltem rá a topicra,gondoltam, hátha tudjátok, és tudtok segiteni, de a link jó volt kiindulásnak, onnantól tovább már a saját ötleteidet is használhatod.

M.


----------



## meoindil (2009 Január 11)

szmarta írta:


> Hát köszönöm a segitséget ... de a link jó volt kiindulásnak, onnantól tovább már a saját ötleteidet is használhatod.
> 
> M.



Szia!

Van ott az oldalon még több Photoshopos leírás is, nézegesd őket!

Üdv!
meoindil


----------



## Radványa (2009 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
Hogyan lehet képet kicsinyiteni?
Leirná valaki? köszi!


----------



## Radványa (2009 Február 25)

senki nem olvastam.


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 3)

Radványa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Hogyan lehet képet kicsinyiteni?
> Leirná valaki? köszi!



Szia!
Én az ACDSee progit használom, abban van kicsinyítés (resize) opció, de ez fizetős.
Biztosan van más progi is, ami esetleg ingyenes, de a többit nem ismerem.
Még ezt találtam, rmélem segít egy kicsit...:



> *Képek átméretezése XP-n*
> 
> Tudástár | 2007.09.26. | Gorgo | 10 hozzászólás
> windows xp tipp képek fotók méretezés
> ...


 
Forrás: http://techline.hu/tudastar/20070926_resizexp.aspx


----------



## Fre_ya (2009 Március 4)

*Katalin Anyóka*



Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Targenor!
> Köszi a gyors válaszodat.
> Az igazság az, hogy a Paint az 5 éves unokám használja írka-firkára.
> Én azért ennél igényesebb programmra gondoltam, pl a berük formátumátumára.
> ...





Vannak igényesebb programok is erre a célra, de nem ingyenesek: 
Illustrator, 
Quark, 
Indesign,
Photoshop


----------



## almasiferi (2009 Március 5)

Egyébként ha egy komolyabb program tanulására adod a fejed, többnyire létezik hozzájuk megvásárolható tankönyv (ha már a programot nem mindig és mindenki vásárolja meg...)). Az Adobe termékek közül szinte mindegyikhez van. Ezek azért jók, mert konkrét példákon keresztül tudod elsajátítani a munkafogásokat.


----------



## Halosipka (2009 Március 28)

<table class="tborder" id="post1432503" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody id="collapseobj_postbit_1432503" style=""><tr valign="top"><td class="alt2" id="td_post_1432503" valign="top" height="100%"> Sziasztok!

Egy nagy kéréssel fordulnék hozzátok. 
Esetleg valaki nem tudná nekem feltölteni az Adobe Photoshop gyorstalpaló című dvd-t magyarul. Nagyon-nagy szükségem lenne rá! 

Előre is nagyon köszönöm!

Üdv,

Halosipka 
<!-- / message --> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="postbit_bl"> 
</td> <td class="postbit_br" align="right"> <!-- controls --> 





</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## szelka (2009 Április 15)

Radványa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Hogyan lehet képet kicsinyiteni?
> Leirná valaki? köszi!



Sziasztok ! 
Ha egy-két képet akartok kicsinyíteni akkor azt megtehetitek az általatok használt grafikai progival. Én a paint.net-et használom, ami szerintem kiváló, és rengeteg plusz funkciót le lehet hozzá tölteni a weboldaláról. A fotók kicsinyítését ha szükséges a retusálás után szoktam elvégezni.
Ha csak kicsinyíteni szeretnétek, akkor erre a célra kiváló, és könnyen kezelhető a Fotosizer nevű progi. Evvel egyszerre egy csomó képet is kicsinyíthettek, csak meg kell adni a paramétereket.
Innen letölthető:
http://download.chip.eu/hu/Fotosizer-1.20.0.340_536854.html


----------



## Juci000 (2009 Május 10)

magic photo editor
jó kis program  képeket lehet vele összemixelni


----------



## Daducica (2009 Szeptember 5)

Videókat összeszerkeszteni milyen programmal lehet? több van de mindegyiknek van valami hibája


----------



## meoindil (2009 Szeptember 10)

Daducica írta:


> Videókat összeszerkeszteni milyen programmal lehet? több van de mindegyiknek van valami hibája


Szia!

Avidemuxszal tudsz vágni és összefűzni is videókat. Ingyenes.

Üdv!
meoindil


----------



## stilike (2009 Október 8)

Kedves Mindenki!
Megvan e valakinek a Ravie nevű betűtípus (fonts)?


----------



## richi13 (2010 Március 9)

A Sony vegas pro 9 is nagyon jo videoszerkesztő. Le lehet tölteni hozzá a magyarosítást is és igy még könnyebb a szerkesztés. Rengeteg efektet is tud...


----------



## kirejam (2010 Március 11)

*ingyenes*



Fre_ya írta:


> Vannak igényesebb programok is erre a célra, de nem ingyenesek:
> Illustrator,
> Quark,
> Indesign,
> Photoshop



Sziasztok!
Javasolnám a Gimp-et, ami ugyan eredetileg Linuxra készült, de a gimp.hu-n, ahol egyébként a program oktatása is folyik, a letöltések menüpont alatt megtalálható a link ahonnan a Windowsos változat is letölthető. A program ingyenes és igen jó, azt mondanám félprofi.

Vagy egy másik lehetőség a http://www.sumopaint.com ahol online tudtok egy a Photoshophoz hasonló felületű és tudásszintű
programot használni képszerkesztésre. Aki nem tud angolul, annak mondom, hogy a nagy kék gomb a bal oldalon nyitja meg a progit.


----------



## tuzolto28 (2010 Március 12)

egy jó pps magyar nyelvű készítő helpet keresek


----------



## tókoska (2010 Március 12)

Segítséget kérnék.Hogy lehet ffds tömörítésű videót átírni xvid fájllá?


----------



## apci54 (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok! *.mts kiterjesztésü file szerkesztö, lejátszó, konvertálót tudna-e vki ajánlani... 
Köszönettel!
apci54


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 31)

apci54 írta:


> Sziasztok! *.mts kiterjesztésü file szerkesztö, lejátszó, konvertálót tudna-e vki ajánlani...
> Köszönettel!
> apci54


*Talán a free video converter
vagy az mts konverter*


----------



## pcsaba (2010 Június 21)

Házi zenei videók feldolgozásánál gondot okoz, hogy az átírás után igen torz hangokat kapok időnként, főleg a mélyhangoknál. Már több programmal is próbálkoztam változó sikerrel. Lehet, hogy a kamerából jövő jel szintjével van gond? Vagy valami egyéb zajszűrést kellene kipróbálni?


----------



## motocat3 (2010 Június 21)

Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 : a legegyszerűbben készíthetsz vele pps-t


----------



## pvancso (2010 Június 23)

stilike írta:


> Kedves Mindenki!
> Megvan e valakinek a Ravie nevű betűtípus (fonts)?



Nem REVIE az véletlenül?? Az megvan.
Csatolás megtekintése 491481


----------



## pvancso (2010 Június 23)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Azt nem tudod véletlenül, hogy az IrfanView szerkesztés fül miért nem adja fel a szövegszerkesztést?



Ha megnyitottad a képet, egérrel ki kell jelölni azt a területet ahová a szöveget akarod, majd szerkesztés >> szöveg beszúrása. Ekkor már írhatod és formázhatod is.

Esetleg hiányzik neki valamely plugin. A full plugin telepítőt leszedheted az irfanview oldaláról.
http://www.irfanview.com/plugins.htm


----------



## peterh (2010 Június 23)

Én az ingyenesen letölthető gimp programot használom. Majdnem annyit tud, mint a photoshop www.gimp.org


----------



## gigi. (2010 Július 1)

szelka írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Ha egy-két képet akartok kicsinyíteni akkor azt megtehetitek az általatok használt grafikai progival. Én a paint.net-et használom, ami szerintem kiváló, és rengeteg plusz funkciót le lehet hozzá tölteni a weboldaláról. A fotók kicsinyítését ha szükséges a retusálás után szoktam elvégezni.
> Ha csak kicsinyíteni szeretnétek, akkor erre a célra kiváló, és könnyen kezelhető a Fotosizer nevű progi. Evvel egyszerre egy csomó képet is kicsinyíthettek, csak meg kell adni a paramétereket.
> Innen letölthető:
> http://download.chip.eu/hu/Fotosizer-1.20.0.340_536854.html


 

Képet méretezni lehet:
Photoshopban: image/Image Size menipontban
Microsoft Office Picture Managerban: képek szerkesztése/átméretezés


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Képmentés*

Üdv!

Lenne egy kérdésem.
Adobe Reader - pdf dokumentumban, pillanatkép eszközzel kijelölök egy képet.
Hogyan tudok belőle KÖZVETLENÜL jpg (vagy más képformátumot) csinálni?

A word doc-ba való beillesztést én is ismerem.


----------



## signore (2010 Augusztus 15)

loede írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Lenne egy kérdésem.
> Adobe Reader - pdf dokumentumban, pillanatkép eszközzel kijelölök egy képet.
> ...


Szia
Utánanéztem a dolognak és a következőre jutottam:
Képként úgy tudod menteni a kijelölt területet, hogy kijelölés után a felugró ablakban kattintasz az OK-ra, ezzel a kijelölt területet a vágólapra másolod. Elindítasz egy képszerkesztő programot, és a menüből kiválasztod a Beillesztés menüpontot, ezzel bemásolod a vágólapról a képrészletet, majd elmented az így kapott képet jpg formátumba. Linux rendszeren próbáltam ki, de szerintem Windows alatt is így működik.


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 15)

signore írta:


> szia
> utánanéztem a dolognak és a következőre jutottam:
> Képként úgy tudod menteni a kijelölt területet, hogy kijelölés után a felugró ablakban kattintasz az ok-ra, ezzel a kijelölt területet a vágólapra másolod. Elindítasz egy képszerkesztő programot, és a menüből kiválasztod a beillesztés menüpontot, ezzel bemásolod a vágólapról a képrészletet, majd elmented az így kapott képet jpg formátumba. Linux rendszeren próbáltam ki, de szerintem windows alatt is így működik.




köszönet!

Működik!


----------



## loede (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Képlopó*

Üdv!

Szükségem lenne egy olyan képlopó programra, amellyel a látható ablak "alá" tudok görgetni.

Nem tudom, hogy világosan fejeztem-e ki magam?

Tehát...
Jelenleg egy olyan ingyenes programot használok, amely csak a képernyőn látható ablakból hajlandó egy bizonyos területet kijelölni.
Hiába húzom az egeret a tálca aljára, nem hajlandó a dokumentumot v. képet felfelé görgetni.

Akinek van ötlete, kérem írjon!


----------



## gigi. (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!
Egy kis segítséget szeretnék kérni ahhoz, hogy van e olyan ingyenes slideshow készítő program, amivel látványos effektusokat és átünéseket lehet készíteni? Valamint hogyan kell olyat csinálni, hogy úgy kezdődjön, hogy lehet választani hogy a video melyik részét nézzük meg.
Már csináltam egyet a Windows Movie Makerrel, de azzal az a ba, hogy WMV formátumba menti, és így nem játsza le az asztali DVD lejátszó.

Nagyon fontos lenne. Minden érdekel ami ezzel kapcsolatos.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## loborj (2010 Augusztus 25)

gigi. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Már csináltam egyet a Windows Movie Makerrel, de azzal az a ba, hogy *WMV formátumba menti,* és így nem játsza le az asztali DVD lejátszó.
> 
> ...



A WMV formátumot egyszerűen konvertáld át avi-ra
mondjuk egy ingyenes progival:
*Free Video Converter V2.9*

*Free Video Converter* is a freeware designed to convert all your Video files. Numerous video formats are supported, such as AVI, Mp4, iPod, PSP, 3GP (mobile phones), Zune, iPhone, MKV, WMV, ASF, MOV, QuickTime, MPEG, MPG2, RM, VCD, VOB, AVCHD MTS, M2TS … (conversion to and from these formats).

With Free video converter you can convert your videos to the formats you need for your TV, website, mobile phone, iPod, iPhone, Zune, Archos… 


Supports large range of formats: AVI, MP4, iPod, PSP, 3GP, (mobile phones), Zune, iPhone, MKV, WMV, ASF, MOV, QuickTime, MPEG, MPG2, RM, VCD, VOB, AVCHD MTS, M2TS…
You can choose only parts from a video. It is a function which allows you to extract sequences from a video easily (configuring the Start Time, end time or duration)
It allows you to extract the sound track from a video in MP3, WMA, MP2, AAC…
Extremely Fast conversion with preview.
innen le töltheted:http://www.koyotesoft.com/indexEn.html

sok sikkeret:loborj


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Kivételesen - mivel ingyenes szoftver - maradhat a link, de kérem a CH szabályzatát ne hagyjátok figyelmen kívül.*


----------



## Zocahun (2010 Szeptember 25)

A múlt hónapban találtam egy progit, ami a régi fekete/fehér képeket javítja fel.

De nem találom hogy hol leltem rá.

Ismeri valaki esetleg ?


----------



## derwis (2010 Szeptember 27)

Egy kérés:
Hogyan lehet youtube-videót lementeni avi. fájlként? (hogy aztán pl. kiírható legyen lemezre)
Ha van erre valami trükk, kérlek, úgy írjátok le, hogy egy dilettáns (én) is megértse.
Köszönet. 
_d_


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 27)

derwis írta:


> Egy kérés:
> Hogyan lehet youtube-videót lementeni avi. fájlként? (hogy aztán pl. kiírható legyen lemezre)
> Ha van erre valami trükk, kérlek, úgy írjátok le, hogy egy dilettáns (én) is megértse.
> Köszönet.
> _d_


Egy lépésben sehogy.
Lemented az eredeti formájában (ez általában flv), majd egy video konverterrel átalakítod.
Progikat direkt nem írok - két okból is:
Itt - ebben az alfórumban - is ajánlva van egy csomó
A Google ezernyi javaslatot ad


----------



## gigi. (2010 Október 1)

Több féle képpen is lehet szinesíteni a képet.
pl: photoshoppal tutorial.hu/fekete-feher-kep-szinezese
vagy ecolored.com


----------



## gigi. (2010 Október 1)

Zocahun írta:


> A múlt hónapban találtam egy progit, ami a régi fekete/fehér képeket javítja fel.
> 
> De nem találom hogy hol leltem rá.
> 
> Ismeri valaki esetleg ?


 


Több féle képpen is lehet szinesíteni a képet.
pl: photoshoppal tutorial.hu/fekete-feher-kep-szinezese
vagy ecolored.com


----------



## parfom (2010 Október 7)

Radványa írta:


> Ez első kérdésem a képeslapok szerkesztése lenne. MIlyen programmal és hogy lehet a képre szöveget tenni, keret stb. ??



Szia!
Techline.hu photoshop-tanulas, egyszeruen es gyorsan.Ez biztos segit!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 7)

*Tanács*



parfom írta:


> Szia!
> Techline.hu photoshop-tanulas, egyszeruen es gyorsan.Ez biztos segit!


*Kedves ÚJ tag!
Nem árt megnézni a beírás keltét is (2008).
Most éppen a videó konvertálások vannak soron.*


----------



## broki (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok.
segithetne valaki mert nemtalalok egy jo dvd konvertalot


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 11)

broki írta:


> sziasztok.
> segithetne valaki mert nemtalalok egy jo dvd konvertalot


*Használd a keresőt*


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

sziasztok!Segítségre lenne szükségem.

Letöltöttem egy cd-dvd iró programot,ami a letöltés közben valami hibát észlelt. A nagyobbik gond, h nem tudom kitörölni sem,illetve másik verziót sem tudok letölteni,amíg ez a jelenlegi rajta van.Viszont ennek a programnak szeretném mindenképp alamelyik verzióját...Mit lehet ilyenkor tenni,Köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 12)

Rebecha írta:


> sziasztok!Segítségre lenne szükségem.
> 
> Letöltöttem egy cd-dvd iró programot,ami a letöltés közben valami hibát észlelt. A nagyobbik gond, h nem tudom kitörölni sem,illetve másik verziót sem tudok letölteni,amíg ez a jelenlegi rajta van.Viszont ennek a programnak szeretném mindenképp alamelyik verzióját...Mit lehet ilyenkor tenni,Köszi


Szerezz be valamilyen tisztító/eltávolító progit (pl. Registry winner-t) és távolítsd el a hibás szoftvert, majd telepíts egy jól működő verziót.


----------



## ViccElek (2010 Október 12)

Rebecha írta:


> sziasztok!Segítségre lenne szükségem.
> 
> Letöltöttem egy cd-dvd iró programot,ami a letöltés közben valami hibát észlelt. A nagyobbik gond, h nem tudom kitörölni sem,illetve másik verziót sem tudok letölteni,amíg ez a jelenlegi rajta van.Viszont ennek a programnak szeretném mindenképp alamelyik verzióját...Mit lehet ilyenkor tenni,Köszi



Szia!
Melyik program? Csak nem a Nero? 
Mert azzal előfordúl ilyen...
Ha Nero, tudok segíteni:
*Nero.General.Clean.Tool-2.2.0.37.exe*
Utána lehet az új/más verziót telepíteni.


----------



## simi65 (2010 Október 22)

ez a jövő.....=)


----------



## romcica (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok
Olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy hogyan lehet részeket pl.reklám kivenni olyan filmből, ami tv-ről lett felvéve. Milyen progit lehetne hozzá használni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 29)

romcica írta:


> Sziasztok
> Olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy hogyan lehet részeket pl.reklám kivenni olyan filmből, ami tv-ről lett felvéve. Milyen progit lehetne hozzá használni.


Valami komolyabb vágóprogrammal (pl.evid), de ilyet nem fogsz találni "csak úgy", de talán a VirtualDub is képes rá.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 1)

*Néhány jótanács:*



worszika írta:


> Szia!
> Van ilyen oldal Videótanfolyam ahol az Adobe Photoshop-ról sok mindent lehet megtudni.Van ingyenes tanfolam is.
> Üdv Worszika




*Ha ilyen választ írsz - idézd be, hogy melyik hozzászólásra tetted.*
*Ilyen javaslatnál a helyet és (a legközelebbi) időpontot is jó lenne feltüntetni, nem utolsó sorban az árat, ha van róla infó.*


----------



## mregaa (2011 Január 14)

VirtualDub-bal már meg lehet csinálni


----------



## ta_anita (2011 Január 21)

*Segítség, tanács kérése*

Sziasztok!

Lehet, hogy nem a legmegfelelőbb fórumra írok, ha így van ezer bocsánat.
Azzal kapcsolatban szeretnék segítséget kérni, hogy van egy Concorde x-913- as mp3 lejátszom. Nagyon jól működik, csak avi videókat nem akarja lejátszani, mindig azt írja ki, hogy formázási hiba. A tájékoztatója azt írja, hogy MPEG-4(avi) videókat támogat.
A lejátszohoz kaptam egy cd-t amin van avi konventer program, de az nem müködik, a gyártó honlapjáról le tudtam tölteni a Format Factory konvertáló programot és azzal próbáltam konvertálni.Itt annyi féle beállítási lehetőség van, hogy nem tudom hogy kezdjek hozzá.
Kérem aki járatos az ilyesmiben adjon tanácsot, hogy milyen paraméterekre kellene beállítani a programot, hogy az lejátszható legyen az mp számára. Gondolok itt képméret arányra stb.

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 28)

Én a video smart-ról szoktam ötleteket, nézni, szerintem jó oldal.Kukkantsatok be.


----------



## endzollee (2011 Január 29)

*Photoshop segitseg!*

Sziasztok!

Meg uj vagyok itt, nem tudom mi a dorges, de olvastam hogy sokan photoshoppal szeretnenek kepeket kesziteni, modositani, manipulalni.
Szeretnem a segitsegemet felajanlani, akinek szuksege van ra. Mar tobb eve hasznalom kulombfele munkakhoz, es ugy gondolom tudnek segiteni, ha valaki elakad valahol. 
Itt egy e-mail cim: [email protected]

Szivesen segitek barmiben. Batran kerdezzetek.
ha ezt a bejegyzest nem jo helyre irtam, bocsi.


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Január 29)

romcica írta:


> Sziasztok
> Olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy hogyan lehet részeket pl.reklám kivenni olyan filmből, ami tv-ről lett felvéve. Milyen progit lehetne hozzá használni.



A legegyszerűbben akár a NERO-val is kivehető a reklám
a filmből - a DVD szerkesztővel.


----------



## solti56 (2011 Január 30)

romcica írta:


> Sziasztok
> Olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy hogyan lehet részeket pl.reklám kivenni olyan filmből, ami tv-ről lett felvéve. Milyen progit lehetne hozzá használni.


Pl ezzel: http://virtualdubmod.sourceforge.net/


----------



## hernyik77 (2011 Január 30)

Sok hasznos dologra kaptam választ a számítástechnika területén!
Köszönöm nektek!!


----------



## dofdaa (2011 Január 31)

Szevasztok. 

*VirtualDub* használatával kapcsolatban szeretnék segítséget kérni; ha választ kapok, azt már előre is köszönöm. 

Elemi műveletekre (vágás, összefűzés, feliratozás) már képes vagyok, de egyszerűen nem tudok rájönni, hogyan kell beállítani, hogy a feliratozás "művelete" alatt *legyen hang* is, ne csak a végén, pld. 1,5 óra múlva szembesüljek a hang és a szöveg "nem stimmelésével".


----------



## alemana (2011 Február 16)

Segítséget kérek: hogyan tudnék kottát írni word-ben? lehetséges egyáltalán? Ha nem, akkor milyen programot és hol lehet ingyenesen letölteni kottaíráshoz? (Már össze-vissza keresgéltem a neten, de mindig csak a Sibeliushoz jutottam) Nekem csak népdalok lekottázásához kellene, nem kell, hogy túl bonyolult program legyen.


----------



## Fre_ya (2011 Február 16)

Szia!

ezeket találtam neked:

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cachebqVi7dNYcQJ:sagi.uw.hu/utm/sibelius.doc+hangjegy+program&hl=hu&gl=hu&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESj1LAjg40mYfHjvQk4BNW1th9mrWigMKZqQ-brdDLrKUJoWYlQhSCkT2xwWhERxB1SSoTd9WOSHo1HvJf9A8kOoGKQKC4jg1O2u2Nmr_GG8ynhCRD-2EuJ3lyCcknhBbC2kT0Hp&sig=AHIEtbQn3s6EgAxAvxN_Z05QH88J5m6FYA


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...k&gl=hu&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.hu



http://www.toggle.com/tag/free+finale+download.htm


Üdv:
Andrea


----------



## dofdaa (2011 Február 20)

Szia. Nagyon szépen köszönöm, ma délután belepislogok a linkekbe, hátha okosabb leszek. Szeretek feliratozni, ill.szeretem hallani a filmek eredeti szövegét,és persze a szereplők valódi hangját. Üdv.


----------



## bíborszél (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok.

Én is tanácsot kérnék,örülnék ha tudna valaki segíteni.
Átolvastam a témát végig,de nem találtam megoldást a gondomra.
Flv-t könnyűszerrel elhozok bárhonnan,de az Swf formátummal meggyűlt a bajom..
Egyszer sikerült lehozni eggyet,de akkor is csak törött fájlként jött le és az átkonvertáló sem ismeri fel:-erre meg nem találok megoldást.
Próbáltam másik kiegészítővel,azzal lejön viszont a rendszer szerint nincs hozzá megfelelő progim.
Egy újabb Adobe Flash kellene vagy másik kiegészítő???
Köszönöm a választ,ha lesz rá.


----------



## signore (2011 Február 24)

Szia
Nem igazán segítség, de arra jó, hogy ellenőrizd a fájlt. Sajnos konkrét programot ill. kiegészítőt nem tudok ajánlani mert Linuxot használok. Ha másként nem tudod letölteni a fájlt, a következő módszer működik Firefox alatt.
Megnyitod az oldalt amelyiken az swf fájl van
Nézet ==> Oldal forrása: megkeresed a fájl elérési útját a listában, majd kimásolod
A kimásolt elérési utat beírod a böngésző címsorába és megnyitod, ekkor már csak az swf jelenik meg
Eszközök ==> Oldal adatai ==> Média
Kijelölöd az swf fájlt, majd rákattintasz a Mentés másként gombra
Letöltődik a fájl, ezt kellene valamivel megnyitnod (bármelyik böngésző megnyitja, ha a megfelelő Adobe kiegészítő telepítve van)

Ui.: Amennyiben az oldalon viszonylag kevés média fájl van, kezdhetsz azonnal a Nézet ==> Oldal adatai ==> Média menüponttal. Ebben az esetben értelemszerűen több fájl is lesz a listában, de viszonylag gyorsan ki lehet bogarászni a letöltendőt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 25)

*Annyi kiegészítés, hogy a különféle "download manager"-ek (amik a böngészőkhöz kiegészítőként telepíthetők) le tudják tölteni,ahogy az flv-ket is.
A konvertálásra pedig külön külső progi kell, pl. **ez*


----------



## bíborszél (2011 Február 25)

signore írta:


> Szia
> Nem igazán segítség, de arra jó, hogy ellenőrizd a fájlt. Sajnos konkrét programot ill. kiegészítőt nem tudok ajánlani mert Linuxot használok. Ha másként nem tudod letölteni a fájlt, a következő módszer működik Firefox alatt.
> Megnyitod az oldalt amelyiken az swf fájl van
> Nézet ==> Oldal forrása: megkeresed a fájl elérési útját a listában, majd kimásolod
> ...






FLAMINGO írta:


> *Annyi kiegészítés, hogy a különféle "download manager"-ek (amik a böngészőkhöz kiegészítőként telepíthetők) le tudják tölteni,ahogy az flv-ket is.
> A konvertálásra pedig külön külső progi kell, pl. **ez*





Köszi Signore és Flamingo.

Minden működött,le is szedtem:de a xp-m nem ismeri fel az swf fájl típust.Viszont eljutottam oda,hogy már letudom szedni az útmutató segítségével.
2 fajta Adobe fut,éppen a flv miatt raktam fel múlt héten az Adobe Readert,de most ez segített.

Talán egyszerűbb lenne,a következő,ha megmutatom:remélem ez még nem törvénybe ütköző.

A következő fájlra lenne szükségem:

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs35/f/2008/303/d/2/Fire_with_heatwave_by_MystalurDimensh.swf

Melyik Adobe támogatja ezt a fájl formátumot??
Mert úgy néz ki egyik sem ami Nekem van..

Köszönöm még egyszer a tanácsokat és a konvertálot:jól jönnek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 25)

bíborszél írta:


> Köszi Signore és Flamingo.
> 
> Minden működött,le is szedtem:de a xp-m nem ismeri fel az swf fájl típust.Viszont eljutottam oda,hogy már letudom szedni az útmutató segítségével.
> 2 fajta Adobe fut,éppen a flv miatt raktam fel múlt héten az Adobe Readert,de most ez segített.
> ...


*Elvben az Adobe Flash Player 10.2.152.26 támogatja,
de vannak külön lejátszók is pl: ez*
Csatoltam az swf fájlt is, de mivel ilyen kiterjesztés nem tölthető fel, a végére tettem egy .txt kiterjesztést (amit a ponttal együtt egyszerűen törölj a fájlnévből).


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Elvben az Adobe Flash Player 10.2.152.26 támogatja,
> de vannak külön lejátszók is pl: ez*
> Csatoltam az swf fájlt is, de mivel ilyen kiterjesztés nem tölthető fel, a végére tettem egy .txt kiterjesztést (amit a ponttal együtt egyszerűen törölj a fájlnévből).


Habár fogalmam sincs mire jó az a bíborszél által kért swf fájl formátumban lévő butuska látvány de kipróbáltam
*A mindenki által ismert és eddig minden képfájlt lejátszóként favorizált Kmplayer lejátszóval kipróbáltam és ezt is lejátssza
*Hozzá kell tenne az flv fájl lejátszásához be kellett állítanom régebben*.
Talán ezért játszotta le simán elsőre ezt az swf-t
*Az FLV lejátszásra ezt kelett átállítani — szűrő kontroll — “Daraboló szűrők”
és ott az FLV résznél válaszd ki a Gabest nevűt



Valamikor innen okosodtam ki ez ügyben:
*Kis Kmplayer segédlet
*


----------



## 1norbertos (2011 Március 31)

*Videó méret*

Sziasztok !

Abban szeretnék segítséget kérni , hogy videószerkesztőben milyen
méretezést kell válasszak ahhoz,hogy pl Youtube-ra feltöltve a videót az a teljes ablakméretet kitöltse ? 
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget !


----------



## felicity (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok!
Tablót szeretnék készíteni. Tudtok ajánlani vmi programot, amit egyszerűen lehet kezelni? A4-es méretben kellene csak megcsinálnom (fényképekből) és nyomtatnom. Köszi előre is a segítséget:
Ági


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 10)

*tabló*



felicity írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tablót szeretnék készíteni. Tudtok ajánlani vmi programot, amit egyszerűen lehet kezelni? A4-es méretben kellene csak megcsinálnom (fényképekből) és nyomtatnom. Köszi előre is a segítséget:
> Ági



Szia.

A legegyszerűbb és kezelhető program az office-ban található Publisher nevű progi. Rengeteg sablont tartalmaz és mindeniket kedvedre szerkesztheted.


----------



## felicity (2011 Május 10)

**



szinuhe90 írta:


> Szia.
> 
> A legegyszerűbb és kezelhető program az office-ban található Publisher nevű progi. Rengeteg sablont tartalmaz és mindeniket kedvedre szerkesztheted.


 
Köszönöm szépen! Átböngészem, akkor a nap folyamán.
Szép napot:
Ági


----------



## szjani30 (2011 Június 20)

1norbertos írta:


> Sziasztok !
> 
> Abban szeretnék segítséget kérni , hogy videószerkesztőben milyen
> méretezést kell válasszak ahhoz,hogy pl Youtube-ra feltöltve a videót az a teljes ablakméretet kitöltse ?
> Előre is köszönöm a segítséget !


Itt van egy kis segítség, hogy kitöltse a videó a teljes ablakot. (16:9 méret arány kell )
[HIDE]
http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=132460[/HIDE][HIDE][/HIDE]http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=132460


----------



## szalay1111 (2011 Október 7)

*MP3 lejátszása blog oldalon*

Sziasztok!
Szeretném ha egy egyszerű MP3 lejátszót tudnék betenni a blog bejegyzés oldalára, hogy a látogató egy klikkel meg tudja hallgatni a fájlt.
Sajnos keveset értek hozzá, ha valaki tudna segíteni úgy tegye, hogy egy "gyerek" is megértse. A weben találtam sok bemásolható flash cuccot, de nem működik sajna!
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 10)

szalay1111 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretném ha egy egyszerű MP3 lejátszót tudnék betenni a blog bejegyzés oldalára, hogy a látogató egy klikkel meg tudja hallgatni a fájlt.
> Sajnos keveset értek hozzá, ha valaki tudna segíteni úgy tegye, hogy egy "gyerek" is megértse. A weben találtam sok bemásolható flash cuccot, de nem működik sajna!
> Köszönöm!


*Vártam egy kicsit a válasszal, hátha valaki ad valami jó ötletet, de sajna nem jött javaslat.
Ennek valószínűleg az az oka, hogy úgy gondolkodnak - akik tudnának javasolni - , hogy aki nem ért hozzá az előbb tanulja meg hogyan kell. Aztán alkalmazza.
Lehet kicsit durván hangzik, de nekem is ez lenne a javaslatom.
Tanulmányozd a csatolás, linkelés fogalmát (tudom, hogy a blogban nincs csatolás) és ha megértetted, hide tagos linkként beteheted.*


----------



## zsuzsi48 (2011 Október 20)

Kezdő videó és képszerkesztő vagyok . Várom ha valaki tud egyszerü képszerkesztő programot ajánlani.


----------



## Csutter (2011 Október 23)

Ajánlom az ARCSoft Showbizt. Én is ezt használom. egyszerű

Vagy Pinnacle studio, kicsit bonyolultabb...


----------



## Pál_58 (2011 Október 31)

*Kdenlive - videószerkesztő*

Ez egy szabad szoftver, bővebben róla itt:
[HIDE]http://www.kdenlive.org[/HIDE]

Microsoft Windows rendszeren nem fut.
Én a Debian GNU/Linux rendszeremen használom.

Egyszerű, s nagyszerű. Jelenleg a Windows MovieMaker -rel vetekszik képességekben, vagy annál is jobb egy kicsit.


----------



## Senepro (2011 November 8)

Szia!

Én a GIMP nevű ingyenes programot javaslom. Lehet jópofa szűrőket használni a képeken. Ezen a linken találsz pár képet, amit gimppel készítettek/manipuláltak:
[HIDE]
http://www.gimp.hu/image
[/HIDE]
Van hozzá magyar nyelvű leírás is.


----------



## cat34 (2011 December 1)

Radványa írta:


> ...pl. hogyan kell... videót behelyezni egy hozzászólásba.


 
Kedves FLAMINGO!

Hajdanában danában... még Radványa indította el ezt a topikot. Fent beidézett legelső kérdései között szerepelt, ami engem is nagyon érdekelne. Ugyanis erre nem találtam választ, vagy pedig annyira analfabéta vagyok a számítógéphez, hogy elsiklottam a válasz felett. 
Ha mégsem, kérlek szépen segíts nekem, hogyan tudnék videót beilleszteni a hozzászólásomba úgy, hogy látszódjon a szövegkörnyezetben és ne csak a http://.... legyen beillesztve.
Köszönöm szépen kiss


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 1)

cat34 írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO!
> 
> Hajdanában danában... még Radványa indította el ezt a topikot. Fent beidézett legelső kérdései között szerepelt, ami engem is nagyon érdekelne. Ugyanis erre nem találtam választ, vagy pedig annyira analfabéta vagyok a számítógéphez, hogy elsiklottam a válasz felett.
> Ha mégsem, kérlek szépen segíts nekem, hogyan tudnék videót beilleszteni a hozzászólásomba úgy, hogy látszódjon a szövegkörnyezetben és ne csak a http://.... legyen beillesztve.
> Köszönöm szépen kiss


*A Video ami tetszik első hozzászólás aljában gyakorlatilag le van írva a beágyazás, azt kövesd pontról pontra, de felhívom a figyelmed, hogy nem minden témában engedélyezett a beágyazás (ahogy a linkelés sem).*


----------



## csontos80 (2012 Január 25)

ZSUZSI48
Én az Abode photoshop-ot használom képszerkesztésre. Nagyon sok jópofa dologra lehet használni. Egyszerű a kezelése. Sajnos a hátránya hogy nem free progi.

A videóhoz pinnacle tunnert használok, WIN DVD Creatort használok videószerkesztéshez, felvételhez. Majd mikor kész vagyok, már csak a Divixtodvd progit használom dvd konvertálásához. Már több esküvői videót szerkesztettem így meg. Gyors és tökéletes kép-hang minőség.

Remélem tudtam segíteni.


----------



## hazo72 (2012 Január 29)

Képszerkesztéshez ingyenesen használható a Gimp. Nagyon sokoldalú, igaz, hogy szokni kell a felhasználói felületét.


----------



## Nikoletto (2012 Február 2)

Szeretnék segítséget kérni, valamiért nem tudok pdf fájlokat feltölteni még 3-4 MB-ig sem...a filéhorgolósba próbáltam...mi lehet a baj?
Köszönöm előre is a választ!


----------



## kyngcsy (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok!
Nekem olyan kérdesem lenne, hogy valaki használ itt Sony Vegas-t??
Mert az utóbbi egy hónapban azt csinálja a program, hogy a videószerkesztőben akadás nélkül lejátsza a hangot ha pedig lerenderelem a videót, akkor akad benne a hang.Lécci, valaki segítsen.
Előre is köszi a válaszokat.


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 21)

PhotoSpace jó program


----------



## clarissa62 (2012 Június 5)

Sziasztok! Lehet, hogy valaki tudna nekem segíteni. Olyan gondom van, hogy set-top box-szal felvettem egy filmet a Filmbox HD-ről .ts formátumban. A tévén szinkronos a film, ha a felvételről visszanézem. Mikor átteszem a számítógépre, és a KLM Playerrel lejátszom, eltűnik a magyar nyelv, csak az eredeti angol hangsáv létezik. Átkonvertálva .avi-ba ugyanez a szitu. Lehet, hogy valami kodek kellene hozzá? Csak fogalmam sincs, melyik. Lehet, hogy nem is ez a probléma. Lenne valakinek valamilyen ötlete? Az összes többi adóról felvett anyagnál megvan a magyar hangsáv.

Előre is köszi a segítséget!


----------



## welentze (2012 Augusztus 31)

zsuzsi48 írta:


> Kezdő videó és képszerkesztő vagyok . Várom ha valaki tud egyszerü képszerkesztő programot ajánlani.



Szia!

Képszerkesztéshez:
Nekem a PhotoFiltre is bevált. Ingyenes és tud magyarul is.

Videoszerkesztéshez:

Windowsban alapból benne van. A Windows Movie Maker. Ha ebben a progiban szerkeszted a videódat, akkor közvetlen .wmv-ben, de a programon belül .avi-ban is feltöltheted a Youtube-ra. Ha nem találnád meg a gépeden, akkor ingyen is letölthető.
A kezelése nagyon egyszerű.

Remélem tudtam segíteni!


----------



## psypsy (2012 Október 3)

Sziasztok! Én Gimpet használok képszerkesztésre. Ingyenes, tud rétegeket kezelni, és nem túl bonyolult vele a munka. Prim András oldalán található róla a legjobb leírás.


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

zsuzsi48 írta:


> Kezdő videó és képszerkesztő vagyok . Várom ha valaki tud egyszerü képszerkesztő programot ajánlani.



Ha az ablakokat, és új videoszerkesztő, WMV (Windows movie Maker) könnyű és egyszerű.
A mac használhatja Blender (Free) vagy Apple iMovie.


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

Hp Photo creation-re csobbantunk rá először nehézkes volt, de mamár szinte bármit megcsinálhatunk vele ami csak egy jó nyomathoz kell


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

Ja és a hp biztosan örül hogy ennyi tintát használunk, A4-es albumokat nyomtatunk, de szülők szeretik


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

Talan meg olcsobb, mintha bevinned valahova fotopapirra nyomtatni, vagy nem?


----------



## petihumor (2012 November 11)

Sziasztok!

Az volna a kérdésem, hogy közületek használt-e már valaki ulead video studiot video szerkesztéshez.

Aki már használt az mit gondol? Nehéz elsajátítani. Ez jobb mint a Pinaccle vagy hasonló kategória?

A movie maker-től már a hajam égnek áll, szóval most másikat keresnék...

köszi


----------



## kokokka (2012 November 25)

Én próbáltam, de mivel túl sokat tud ahhoz, amihez én használnám, nem mélyedtem bele....


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

Nem rossz program, de nekem nem lopta be magát a szívembe...


----------



## cavarlyman (2012 December 5)

Én Canopus Edius-t használok, mielőtt ebbe elmélyedtem az Ulead Video Studiot használtam.
Egyszerű a kezelése, gyakorlatilag lépésenként visz végig a "végtermékig".
Szerintem vágj bele a használatába, ha lesz kérdésed szívesen segítek.


----------



## kifiu25 (2013 Március 3)

Bármelyik egyszerű képszerkesztővel, akár egy paint-el is.


----------



## ryuqe787 (2013 Április 27)

PhotoFiltre Studio X Rétegkezelt képszerkesztő


----------



## nixX123 (2013 Április 28)

videó szerkesztéséhez csak is Sony Vegas, képhez pedig Photoshop


----------



## kala47 (2013 Május 3)

Én a PhotoFiltere -t használom. A 7-es verzió ingyenes és rétegeket is lehet használni. Kissé nagyobb tudású a Studio változat, de az fizetős (kb. 30-35 Euro).
Mindkét változat otthoni használatra minden szempontból megfelelő és könnyen kezelhető.


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Mind videó szerkesztéshez, mind pedig képszerkesztéshez Adobe termék. Adobe Premier illetve Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## csome (2013 Június 15)

Pál_58 írta:


> *Kdenlive - videószerkesztő*
> 
> Ez egy szabad szoftver, bővebben róla itt:
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****
> ...


 
Vistán is működik? köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 16)

csome írta:


> Vistán is működik? köszönöm.


 

*Tekintve, hogy a Vista is Windows - nem.*


----------

